#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  Alternatief Behringer ADA-8000

## DvdV

Beste Audio mensen,

Ik ben op zoek naar een alternatief voor de *ADA-8000* van Behringer. Deze wordt pas weer vanaf 2006 geleverd namelijk! En ik zoek eigelijk ook een iets betere geluidskwaliteit.
Het leuke van de ADA-8000 is dat 'ie zowel in als outputs heeft, tegelijkertijd! (mits je dezelfde sample rate gebruikt). 

HELP HELP HELP!  :Smile: 

Groetjes Dennis

----------


## bones2001

Kijk eens naar de Alesis AI-3
Kost +/- 250 euro's

http://www.alesis.com/product.php?id=5

----------


## giserke

is die ADA8000 dan zo slecht?

----------


## sparky

Ben een Creamware A16 Ultra aan het aanschaffen 16 Analoog I/O op 2x ADAT I/O, maar zonder Micpre's.... Kijk eens naar de Presonus http://www.presonus.com/digimax96k.html en naar Focusrite http://www.focusrite.com/productdeta...id=32&iRange=3. En hiervan is dan ook nog een gestripte versie te krijgen die nog weer een stukje betaalbaarder is! Worden voor respectievelijk Madonna en Metallica gebruikt om avond na avond liveshows mee te registreren. Dus de kwaliteit zal wel okee zijn, lijkt me, zelf helaas geen ervaring mee. Overigens heb ik van Focusrite wel een Trakmaster (uit dezelfde [platinum] serie) die het al bijna een jaartje prima doet. Alhoewel Mathijs al eens een reutelende Octopre heeft gehad als ik me niet vergis? Na, kan altijd gebeuren natuurlijk. En een upgrade vanaf die ADA's is sowieso nooit verkeerd in dat opzicht. Sommige apparaten gaan nu eenmaal vaker stuk dan anderen is mijn ervaring, wat sommigen dan ook mogen beweren....

----------


## dokter dB

ik heb de digimax...
fijn ding, maar let wel: geen ana outputs, alleen inputs....

----------


## sparky

Shit nu zie ik pas dat ze niet meer geleverd worden, heb er net 2 voor zo'n 60% van de nieuwprijs verkocht,(jaartje oud) had er dus wel wat meer voor kunnen krijgen, de belangstelling op marktplaats was dan ook erg groot, zelfs vanuit bedrijven die dit spul normaal gesproken per pallet binnen laten komen, nu snap ik dus waarom....

Naja, pech gehad.. Maar de kopers een beetje geluk :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## test12

> citaat:_Geplaatst door giserke_
> 
> is die ADA8000 dan zo slecht?



Helemaal niet, maar het is een Behringer.

Ik heb nog wel een gebruiks tip.
Wij hebben 3 stuks samen met 3 stuks DEQ 2496 in een rack samen gebouwd. Dan is het wel aan te raden om goed te ventileren. Zeker als het setje ook nog eens op een aggregaat draait met een voedings spanning van tegen de 240 V aan en bij een hoge omgevings temperatuur.
Dus bij inbouwen hou de temperatuur in de gaten en neem zonodig maatregelen. 
Maar dit zijn condities waar niet alleen Behringer het moeilijk heeft.

gr. Herman

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door test12_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door giserke_
> ...



Wat wil je daar mee zeggen? Ik zie internationale theatergezelschappen binnenkomen met een DM2000 of 02R met ADAT kaarten en die behringer ADA's als extra mic preamps.....
Niks mis mee, misschien een van de weinige behringer produkten die gewoon goed functioneren.

----------


## giserke

eenig nadeel dat ik zie, dat ze niet hoger dan 48.000hz werken 96.000hz vb.
Voor opname kan dat wel eens nadelig zijn.

----------


## test12

Het is zeker niet het enigste Behringer product waar wij goede ervaringen mee hebben (die goed werken). Ook met de DCX2496, DEQ2496, de DDX3216 en de DI100 hebben wij geen slechte ervaringen.
De DCX2496 z'n schoonheids foutje, als je hem ziet als speaker processor dan gebruik je hem om het speaker systeem recht te maken en daar hoort dan eigenlijk geen zaal en publiek bij en valt dat nadeel (korte signaal onderbreking onder bepaalde condities bij het inregelen)nog wel mee.
De moderator zal wel denken wat voor off-topic gezemel is dit, maar zo vaak worden apparaten van dit merk ten onrechte afgeschilderd (ook off-topic) als ruisbakken, dat ik mij de vrijheid heb genomen om eens een positieve off-topic te doen betreffende dit merk.
Maar velen onder ons die ruis horen en vervolgens kijken of er Behringer app. in het rack zit en dan de conclusie trekken OK niks aan te doen, zonder zich af te vragen waar de ruis mogelijk vandaan komt en of alles wel op de juiste manier gebruikt word.

citaat:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dat bedoelde ik met:
is die ADA8000 dan zo slecht?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Helemaal niet, maar het is een Behringer.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

gr. Herman

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door bones2001_
> 
> Kijk eens naar de Alesis AI-3
> Kost +/- 250 euro's
> 
> http://www.alesis.com/product.php?id=5



Hierin zitten alleen geen mic preamps zoals in de ADA8000.
Ook alle aansluitingen als jack op de achterkant i.p.v. in voor en uit achter en alles op XLR.

----------


## purplehaze

De ADA8000 is in mijn optiek, ik gebruik em in combinatie met een 01V96, een perfect apparaat, 
ik heb er nog geen enkel probleem mee gehad, ook de pre-amps doen gewoon goed hun werk zonder opvallende ruis.
En als je dan nog de prijs bekijkt is het echt een toppertje!

Ik vraag me af of er wel een betaalbaar alternatief is met pre-amps aan boord?

groet, Michel

----------


## DvdV

Kijk eens naar de nieuwe producten van Focusrite.....
Die hebben een super alternatief!

Groetjes Dennis

----------


## Mike Manders

inderdaad, de ADA8000 is niet heeeeeel slecht, maar probeer het eens met een condensatormicrofoon met een hoge output, dan trekt de behringer preamp het echt niet. Ik gebruik momenteel  focusrite octopres, die preamps zijn dan toch wel wat beter.

De ADA8000 is eerlijk gezegd wel een handig ding om even snel wat in- en outputs te maken.

----------


## frederic

> inderdaad, de ADA8000 is niet heeeeeel slecht, maar probeer het eens met een condensatormicrofoon met een hoge output, dan trekt de behringer preamp het echt niet. Ik gebruik momenteel focusrite octopres, die preamps zijn dan toch wel wat beter.
> 
> De ADA8000 is eerlijk gezegd wel een handig ding om even snel wat in- en outputs te maken.



Ik heb daar nog 8 KM184 aangehangen. nergens heb ik gekraak gehoord.

PS, de octopre kost bijna 3 keer zoveel.
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]

----------


## peternotermans

Ik weet niet of het leverprobleem nog aktueel is. Eind vorig jaar kon ik er in Nederland NERGENS meer een krijgen. Toen heb ik ff verder gezocht en in Duitsland (bij Th*mann) kon ik er gewoon eentje bestellen tegen een normale winkelprijs (= Behringerprijs - kortingkje..). Net nog even gekeken: ze zijn ("alweer" of "nog steeds"  :Smile:  ) "in stock".

Maar wellicht zijn ze in Nederland ook weer gewoon te krijgen.. :Confused:   :Confused:  Zo niet, even de grens over...





> De ADA8000 is in mijn optiek, ik gebruik em in combinatie met een 01V96, een perfect apparaat, 
> ik heb er nog geen enkel probleem mee gehad, ook de pre-amps doen gewoon goed hun werk zonder opvallende ruis.
> En als je dan nog de prijs bekijkt is het echt een toppertje!



Met de Yamaha 01V96 met ADA-8000 heb ik nu inderdaad ook een perfecte setup voor coverbandjes in kroegen waar een kleine footprint cruciaal is en je toch meer kanalen nodig hebt dan de 16 kanalen van bv een A&H mixwizard 16:2 en consorten. Over de ADA-8000 draai ik de drumkanalen en voor de rest gebruik ik de pre-amps v/d Yamaha. De outputs zijn ontzettend handig als extra monitorgroepen... :Smile:   :Smile: 
Snel soundchecken --> band blij + kroegbaas blij.
Kleine footprint --> kroegbaas blij.
Compact setje --> rug blij.
Goeie kwaliteit --> iedereen blij.

----------


## outvorst

> Ik weet niet of het leverprobleem nog aktueel is. Eind vorig jaar kon ik er in Nederland NERGENS meer een krijgen. Toen heb ik ff verder gezocht en in Duitsland (bij Th*mann) kon ik er gewoon eentje bestellen tegen een normale winkelprijs (= Behringerprijs - kortingkje..). Net nog even gekeken: ze zijn ("alweer" of "nog steeds"  ) "in stock".
> 
> Maar wellicht zijn ze in Nederland ook weer gewoon te krijgen..  Zo niet, even de grens over...
> 
> 
> 
> Met de Yamaha 01V96 met ADA-8000 heb ik nu inderdaad ook een perfecte setup voor coverbandjes in kroegen waar een kleine footprint cruciaal is en je toch meer kanalen nodig hebt dan de 16 kanalen van bv een A&H mixwizard 16:2 en consorten. Over de ADA-8000 draai ik de drumkanalen en voor de rest gebruik ik de pre-amps v/d Yamaha. De outputs zijn ontzettend handig als extra monitorgroepen... 
> Snel soundchecken --> band blij + kroegbaas blij.
> Kleine footprint --> kroegbaas blij.
> ...



Ik heb onlangs een ADA8000 in Nederland besteld en die werd binnen 4 dagen geleverd (ook ter uitbreiding van een 01V96).

----------


## Wim Siebelink

kijk eens naar de Presonus Digimax FS. Die heeft 8 mic ingangen, 8 analoge insertiepunten, 8 analoge uitgangen nà de pre-amp, 2 ADAT uitgangen (ivm 96 kHz), en 8 x ADAT naar analoog uit.

PreSonus

----------


## rainbow_warrior

de betere alternatief van Behringer is RAE (rainbow audio enigneering) gemodificeerde Behringer, MOD apparaat klink dan ook als super dure converter en heeft echt een mooie klank, omdat ADA 8000 zo simpel is gebouwd als kopie van RME converter maar dan met minder dure componenten is ie goed te modificeren.

Groetje Igor

----------


## sparky

Een topic over een 6 jaar oud leveringsprobleem kicken om je eigen producten onder de aandacht te brengen, goed bezig! :Cool: 

Als je dan toch bezig bent, post dan maar meteen wat vergelijkingsmateriaal en prijzen.

----------


## frederic

Prijzen posten is hier verboden.
Wat ik wel weet is dat je voor 100€ meer de niewue focusrite octopre hebt.

----------


## sparky

O ja, hulpmodje? Zelf doe je het anders regelmatig. Prijzen mogen an sich dan ook gewoon genoemd worden zover ik begrijp. Commerciele uitingen zijn dan weer niet gewenst. Ik wil dan eerst van rainbow warrior weten of hij daadwerkelijk achter het door hem genoemde bedrijf zit. En dan is het nog de vraag of dat dit echt ongewenst is. Ik bedoel, het is niet iemand die komt vertellen dat hij dertien-in-een-dozijn-geluidssetjes verhuurd voor een bepaalde prijs, maar iemand die preamp/converter-modificaties doet. Dat is iets dat dermate specialistisch is dat er wel eens gewoon ruimte voor zou kunnen zijn op dit forum!

----------


## djspeakertje

Indien dat uiteraard van te voren met de daarvoor aangewezen personen (échte moderators en/of admin) is besproken moet zoiets mogelijk zijn, MusicXtra is het al meerdere malen gelukt (waar ik overigens erg dankbaar voor ben, aangezien zijn producten het wat mij betreft zeker waard zijn om hier besproken te worden).


Daan

----------


## vasco

> Prijzen posten is hier verboden.



Geef ons even een link naar de forumregels waar dit staat. Commerciële uitingen zijn niet altijd gewenst (in bepaalde vormen) maar zelfs daar is geen verbod voor te vinden op het forum.

----------


## rainbow_warrior

ok hier zijn we weer sorry voor later reacties, drukke tijd achter de rug, maar hier zijn we weer, ook wat  samples van gemodificeerde Behringer ada 8000,
guitar sample http://rainbowaudio.nl/audio/guitarada8000RAEMOD.aif
bass sample http://rainbowaudio.nl/audio/bassada8000RAEMOD.aif
drums http://rainbowaudio.nl/audio/drumada8000RAEMOD02.aif

prijzen noemen heeft geen zin omdat dit  gewoon forum is, en geen marktplaats hahaha, ik wou alleen met jullie delen dat ons gelukt is om van ada 8000 een geweldige converter van te maken.
ik verdien mijn brood met opnemen, mixen en geluids techniek en had toevallig ada8000 bijna 10 jaar op de plank liggen, maar nu is het mijn lieveling apparaat geworden. hoe is dat mogelijk, door gewoon ada8000 zodanig up te graden dat ie nu echt super klinkt.
collega dat modificatie doet mag wel zijn tijd in rekening brengen zoals jij of ik. 
groeten igor

----------

